# 1948 First Year Schwinn AUTOCYCLE B 6  Carrier with matching Brake/Tail light Housing



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 5, 2015)

NOW ON EBAY! ITEM NO. 231443358145
OR URL:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231443358145

THIS IS THE RARELY SEEN 1948, SCHWINN CARRIER WITH THE MATCHING BRAKE/TAIL LIGHT HOUSING ON THE B 6 AUTOCYCLE.

 SCHWINN INTRODUCED THE BRAKE LIGHT CARRIER IN 1948, (THE YEAR BEFORE THE PHANTOM).  ALSO THE FIRST YEAR THE HOUSING WAS FACTORY PAINTED THE SAME AS THE MAIN COLOR OF THE BICYCLE FOR THAT ONE YEAR ONLY. 

 THERE AFTER THE BRAKE LIGHT HOUSINGS WERE PAINTED IVORY ON THE SCHWINN B6, AND THE PHANTOM. ALSO NOTE THAT THE EARLY LENS WAS A TRANSLUCENT RUBY RED LENS, THAT KEPT IT’S CLARITY AND COLOR, WHICH DID NOT TURN A MILKY RED LIKE THE LATER BRAKE LIGHTS.

THE BRAKE LIGHT IS WIRED TO A SWITCH MOUNTED ON THE REAR NEW DEPARTURE BRAKE HUB SPROCKET DUST COVER. WHEN THE COASTER BRAKE IS APPLIED THE BRAKE LIGHT IS ACTIVATED. 

THE BRAKE LIGHT ALSO HAS A LEVER SWITCH UNDER THE HOUSING TO TURN ON THE BULB AND ACT AS A CONSTANT TAIL LIGHT.

WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 9, 2015)

*Ending on ebay this week end!*

Ending on ebay this week end!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 11, 2015)

*1948 First Year Schwinn AUTOCYCLE B 6 Carrier with matching Brake/Tail light Housing*

Last chance today on ebay.


----------

